

Every Major's Terrible - nealabq
http://www.xkcd.com/1052/

======
nealabq
Watch it performed:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRexBMPeRTo](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRexBMPeRTo)

